
Apple Apologizes over Siri Privacy and Will No Longer Retain Audio Recordings - innovateee
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2019-08-28/apple-apologizes-will-no-longer-retain-siri-audio-recordings
======
chrisbolt
Dupe:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20820430](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20820430)

------
andrerm
> users will be able to opt in

Would you help make Siri better? Yes|No

~~~
panda88888
I feel it’s going to be more like,

Would you help make Siri better? Yes | Remind me later

